# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Turkish Maritime Lines

## vinman

Εταιρεία απο την Τουρκία όπου το 1990 έκτος απο το Samsun που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Τουρκία-Ιταλία απ'ευθείας,είχε και το Αnkara με το δρομολόγιο να έχει ώς ενδιάμεσο σταθμό και τον Πειραιά...
Το Ankara το θυμάμαι αρκετές φορές κοντά στην ''παγόδα''...Ξεχώριζε απο την αρκετή ψηλή τσιμινέρα του και το σχετικά τετραγωνισμένο σχήμα του...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14876

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14877

----------


## esperos

Και  του  έτους  1989


TML.jpg

----------


## .voyager

To Iskenderun στο Ιόνιο, πριν από 12 περίπου χρόνια.

----------


## a.molos

Πριν απο πολλά χρόνια (δεν είχαν ακόμη μεγαλώσει τα δέντρα στου Ξαβέρη), το SAMSUN κατά την είσοδο του στην διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, προσέκρουσε στα πρανή. Για λόγους ασφαλείας, επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες του, πήγε στην μεγάλη Δεξαμενή του Περάματος για έλεγχο και πιθανή επισκευή και επέστρεψε να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του και να συνεχίσει. Η όλη διαδικασία δεν κράτησε πάνω απο τρείς -τεσσερις ώρες. Οι φωτογραφίες απο εκείνη την ημέρα στου Ξαβέρη.

samsun.jpg

SAMSUN 002.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πριν αρκετά χρόνια από την πλευρά του Κοριθιακού, το Samsun ετοιμάζεται να διαπλεύσει το κανάλι.

----------


## Apostolos

Να ρωτήσω? Γιατί την βάλαμε στις ιστορικές? Τα πλοία υπάρχουν (κακομετασκευασμένα μεν) με τα ίδια ονόματα. Στην μπάντα γράφει πλέον "DENIZ"

----------


## Ellinis

Tα πλοία υπάρχουν αλλά νομίζω πως η εταιρεία (σαν επιβατική τουλάχιστον) ή δεν υπάρχει πια ή της άλλαξαν όνομα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Η εταιρεία πιστεύω υφίσταται ακόμη, αλλά πια μόνο με μικρότερα πλοία στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά. 
Τα τρία αδερφά (Samsun, Ankara, Iskenderum) ταξιδεύουν πια για τη Deniz Cruise & Ferry Lines μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης, Σμύρνης και Μπόντρουμ.

----------


## a.molos

Η εταιρεία είχε στην δύναμη της και ένα κλασσικό ποστάλι, το AKDENIZ, το οποίο είχε επισκεφθεί αρκετές φορές τον Πειραιά. Στην φωτό πρίν πολλά χρόνια στου Ξαβέρη. Στην 2η βλέπουμε το ΙSKEDERUN δεμένο στην παγοδα, πριν απο πολλά χρόνια όταν γινόταν ακόμη εκεί τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ, καθώς έιχε μεταφέρει την πολυπληθή αντιπροσωπεία της γείτονος μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό της.

akdeniz.jpg

iskederun.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To AKDENIZ -του '55 βαπόρι- ζει ακόμη. Το δωρίσανε πριν αρκετά χρόνια σε κάποιο ίδρυμα και νομίζω πως το έχουν για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς στο Βόσπορο.

----------


## a.molos

Όπως ακριβώς συνέβη και εδώ, με τα εξαιρετικά πλοία που πέρασαν απο την ελληνική ναυτιλία, με τελευταίο παράδειγμα (ευκαιρία θα έλεγα) το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.  Και ύστερα κατηγορούμε τους γείτονες για έλλειψη ναυτοσύνης.

----------


## starce

To Akdeniz, apo ti ksero inai akoma tou Panepistimio Thalasas, Afora h DENIZCILIK BANKASI (Trapeza Thalasas) ola ta plia ta perase stin IDO (Istanbul Deniz Otobusleri) Ta plia minane me ta palia sinialia tis Denizcilik ektos ta dio Ankara kai Samsun pou tora inai tis Deniz Cruise and Ferry. To TDI grameno prin apo KARADENIZ  tha pi Turk Deniz Isletmesi (Turkis Maritime Lines) Poulithikai to 2005 kai onomazetai DREAM

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εκτός του Akdeniz υπήρχε και το αδελφάκι του το Karadeniz το οποίο πήγε για σκραπ το 1986. Τα θυμάμαι και τα δύο σαν τακτικούς επισκέπτες του Πειραιά την δεκαετία 60. Υπάρχει και αυτό το link στο ssmaritime: http://www.ssmaritime.com/Akdeniz.htm
Η φωτό του Karadeniz από το faktaomfartyg

----------


## DimitrisT

> Η εταιρεία πιστεύω υφίσταται ακόμη, αλλά πια μόνο με μικρότερα πλοία στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά.


Ακριβώς φίλε Appia_1978 ,η εταιρία έχει δίαφορα τέτοια πλοία.

DSC01252.jpg

----------


## starce

File Appia kalispera, H photo dixni ena apo ta tria kainoyria ploia poy ektelun dromologia anamesa ta xoria ths K.polis.
Ta onomata inai sh-beyoglu  sh-fatih  sh-kadikoy.
Ta ploia inai ths IDO (Istanbul Deniz Otobusleri). I kratiki Denizcilik exh poylisi ths grammes sthn IDO. Opos vlepis den exoyn alaksi sinialia. Mono ta catamaran exoyne ta xromata ths IDO.
Raimondo

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Rai,
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνηση! Πίστευα, ότι η εταιρεία εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται με ένα μικρό ημερόπλοιο, που κάνει ημερήσεις στα Πριγκιπονήσια ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πίστευα, ότι η εταιρεία εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται με ένα μικρό ημερόπλοιο, που κάνει ημερήσεις στα Πριγκιπονήσια ή κάνω λάθος;


Δεν έχει μόνο ενα  αλλά αρκετά πλοία ίδια ή λίγο μεγαλύτερα από αυτό στην φωτο  .Ακριβώς Πριγκιπονήσια  πάνε

----------


## starce

Iassoy file Appia, kita na dis, afta ta mikra ektelounai dromologia san metro thalassias, gia afto to logo alazoynai sinehia. Den ksero afta ta kainoria th kanoune,, eho di anai poy htanae se ena limanh ths K.polis Asia. An thelis mpes sto site  IDO Istanbul Deniz Otobusleri. An thelis ego exo skedon oles ths foto apo afta ta mikra. Pesmoy.
By

----------


## japetus

Για να συνοψισουμε, oı Turkish maritimes lines εχουν κλεισει σαν εταιρεια... Μαζι τους σταματησε και η γραμμη Κων/πολη - Τραπεζούντα. Ηταν κρατικη εταιρεια με μεγαλη ιστορια στη γειτονικη χωρα και την εκλεισαν στα πλαισια εκκαθαρισης. Τα μικροτερα πλοια παραχωρηθηκαν στην επισης κρατικη IDO.
Τα μεγαλυτερα παραχωρηθηκαν σε αλλες εταιριες, μια εκ των οποιων η Denizline εκτελουσε τα καλοκαιρια τη διαδρομη Κων/πολη - Αλικαρνασσό. Φετος σταματησε και αυτη η διαδρομη.

Όλα τα πλοια που κυκλοφορουν αυτη τη στιγμη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά (μικρα καραβακια μονο για επιβατες, υδροπτέρυγα, ταχύπλοα, καταμαράν και φέρυ), εκτελούν πλόες για λογαριασμο της IDO (κρατική εταιρεία, με τελευταίες εξαγορες των άλλων γραμμών το 2005).

----------


## DimitrisT

> Για να συνοψισουμε, oı Turkish maritimes lines εχουν κλεισει σαν εταιρεια...
> Όλα τα πλοια που κυκλοφορουν αυτη τη στιγμη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά (μικρα καραβακια μονο για επιβατες, υδροπτέρυγα, ταχύπλοα, καταμαράν και φέρυ), εκτελούν πλόες για λογαριασμο της IDO (κρατική εταιρεία, με τελευταίες εξαγορες των άλλων γραμμών το 2005).


Φίλε japetus καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες για την εταιρία που δεν τις γνώριζα ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## japetus

Ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα, απλα να διορθωσω, oı IDO δεν ειναι κρατική εταιρεία, αλλα ανήκει στο δήμο Κωνσταντινούπολης. Δεν ξερω αν με καποιο μικρο ποσοστο ειναι και ιδιωτες μεσα, παντως ειναι κολοσσος και δυναμωσε και ευημερει υπο την ευνοια του Ερντογαν. 
Σε αυτη ανηκει επισης και εκτενές δικτυο θαλάσσιων ταξι (μικρα πλοιαρια 10 ατόμων) που απο περυσι εξυπηρετει ολες τις περιοχες της Κων/πολης.
http://www.ido.com.tr/en/index.cfm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Turkey has a nice maritime museum (the Turkish Maritime Enterprises Center for Art and History) in Constantinople. See http://www.thy.com/en-INT/corporate/...e.aspx?mkl=339

----------


## japetus

Ευχαριστώ, δεν το γνώριζα! Σε επομενη επισκεψη θα κανονισω να το επισκεφτώ...

Με την ευκαιρια υπαρχει στην Πόλη και το πολυ καλο τεχνολογικο μουσειο Rahmi Koc, με πολύ μεγαλη πτερυγα ναυτιλιακων εκθεματων μεταξυ των οποιων και ενα παλιό ρυμουλκο του Βερνίκου.

Για την ιστορία τωρα των Turkish Maritime Lines (TDİ) μπορει καποιος να δει πολλες πληροφοριες για την πωληση/μεταβιβαση των πλοιων και προβλητων της στο site της.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ, δεν το γνώριζα! Σε επομενη επισκεψη θα κανονισω να το επισκεφτώ...
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια υπαρχει στην Πόλη και το πολυ καλο τεχνολογικο μουσειο Rahmi Koc, με πολύ μεγαλη πτερυγα ναυτιλιακων εκθεματων μεταξυ των οποιων και ενα παλιό ρυμουλκο του Βερνίκου.
> 
> Για την ιστορία τωρα των Turkish Maritime Lines (TDİ) μπορει καποιος να δει πολλες πληροφοριες για την πωληση/μεταβιβαση των πλοιων και προβλητων της στο site της.


Ευχαριστω. Εχω επισκεφθει το Πανεπιστημιο Ko&#231; βορειως της Κωνσταντινουπολεως. Ειναι το τεχνολογικο Μουσειο μεσα σ'αυτο τον χορο;

----------


## japetus

> Ειναι το τεχνολογικο Μουσειο μεσα σ∍αυτο τον χορο;


Όχι, βρίσκεται μέσα στην Πολη, στο Hask&#246;y στον Κεράτιο, στην απέναντι όχθη απο το πατριαρχείο (κοντα στη δευτερη γεφυρα). Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και με παρα πολλα εκθεματα, αυτοκινητα, αεροπλανα, βαγονια, πλοια, ενα υποβρυχιο...

 Ενδιαφερον ομως προκαλει για μας το παλιο ρυμουλκο που ατενιζει τον Κερατιο με την ελληνικη σημαια... Και αναρωτιέμαι, αν ειχαμε και εμεις ενα παρομοιο μουσειο, θα τολμουσαμε να εκθεσουμε ενα τουρκικο πλοιο με τη σημαια του;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εταιρεία απο την Τουρκία όπου το 1990 έκτος απο το Samsun που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Τουρκία-Ιταλία απ'ευθείας,είχε και το Αnkara με το δρομολόγιο να έχει ώς ενδιάμεσο σταθμό και τον Πειραιά...
> Το Ankara το θυμάμαι αρκετές φορές κοντά στην ''παγόδα''...Ξεχώριζε απο την αρκετή ψηλή τσιμινέρα του και το σχετικά τετραγωνισμένο σχήμα του...


Διαφημιση δυο γνωστων Τουρκικων πλοιων, του *Ankara* και του *Adana*, σε Ελληνικη εφημεριδα (_Ελευθερια_) στις 4 Νοεμβριου 1955
An ad of two well known Turkish ships, *Ankara* and *Adana*, in _Eleutheria_ on November 4, 1955

19551104 Ankara Adana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για να συνοψισουμε, oı Turkish maritimes lines εχουν κλεισει σαν εταιρεια... Μαζι τους σταματησε και η γραμμη Κων/πολη - Τραπεζούντα. 
> ......
> 
> Τα μικροτερα πλοια παραχωρηθηκαν στην  IDO.
> 
> ......
> 
> Όλα τα πλοια που κυκλοφορουν αυτη τη στιγμη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά (μικρα καραβακια μονο για επιβατες, υδροπτέρυγα, ταχύπλοα, καταμαράν και φέρυ), εκτελούν πλόες για λογαριασμο της IDO


Απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη, σημερα 11 Ιουνιου 2010

Ενα απο τα πολλα πλοια της  _İstanbul Deniz Otob&#252;sleri_  που κανουν το μικρο δρομολογιο Σκουταριου (Ασιατικη πλευρα του Βοσπορου, &#220;sk&#252;dar)− Besiktas- Karak&#246;y (Ευρωπαικη πλευρα του Βοσπορου). Ειναι το *Anadolufeneri

*Miramar




> _ANADOLUFENERI_ 
> 
> IDNo:     8619871                    Year:     1988
> Name:     *ANADOLUFENERI*     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry                        Launch Date:     
> Flag:     TUR                           Date of completion:     3.88
> Tons:     325      
> DWT:     100                          Yard No:     272
> Length overall: 49.1                Ship Design:     
> ...


IMG_1948.jpg
IMG_1949.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες σκηνες απο τον Βοσπορο, σημερα 11 Ιουνιου 2010. Διαφορα πλοια που κανουν μικρες τουριστικες κρουαζιερες στον Βοσπορο και στα Πριγκιπονησια. Φωτογραφιες παρμενες απο την πλευρα του Σκουταριου (Ασιατικη ακτη).

IMG_1950.jpg

IMG_1951.jpg

IMG_1952.jpg

IMG_1953.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Sariyer* της IDO, στην Χαλκηδονα (Kadik&#246;y, Κωνσταντινουπολη) στις 12 Ιουνιου 2010

IMG_1970.jpg

IMG_1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Şehit Metin S&#252;l&#252;ş* της IDO, στην Χαλκηδονα (Kadik&#246;y, Κωνσταντινουπολη) στις 12 Ιουνιου 2010




> IDNo:     8113229     Year:     1986
> Name:     METIN SULUS     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     TUR     Date of completion:     3.86
> Tons:     456     Link:     
> DWT:     150     Yard No:     216
> Length overall:     58.2     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     56.9     Country of build:     TUR
> Beam:     10.6     Builder:     Turkiye
> ...



IMG_1973.jpg
IMG_1974.jpg
IMG_1975.jpg
IMG_1976.jpg
IMG_1977.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Hamdi Karahasan* της IDO, στον Βοσπορο (Κωνσταντινουπολη) στις 12 Ιουνιου 2010




> IDNo:     7816525     Year:     1980
> Name:     HAMDI KARAHASAN     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     TUR     Date of completion:     11.80
> Tons:     456     Link:     
> DWT:     180     Yard No:     195
> Length overall:     58.2     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     52.8     Country of build:     TUR
> Beam:     11.0     Builder:     Denizcilik Bankasi
> ...



IMG_1979.jpgIMG_1980.jpg

IMG_2026.jpgIMG_2027.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διαφημιση δυο γνωστων Τουρκικων πλοιων, του *Ankara* και του *Adana*, σε Ελληνικη εφημεριδα (_Ελευθερια_) στις 4 Νοεμβριου 1955
> An ad of two well known Turkish ships, *Ankara* and *Adana*, in _Eleutheria_ on November 4, 1955
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57655


Το πλοιο *ANKARA* σε φωτογραφιες απο φιλμ επικαιρων του Ιουνιου 1953

Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...497&thid=11586

14.jpg36.jpg35.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *ANKARA* 

2/7/1949

19490702 Ankara.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 045 despo.jpgPHOTO a0045despo.jpgΔύο φωτογραφίες του Samsun στο Τσεσμέ. Το πλοίο αυτό το είχα συναντήσει και στον Ισθμό, δεν είχα ομως μαζι μου την φωτογαρφική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AKDENIZ.jpgΤο όμορφο AKDENIZ απέναντι από την παγόδα. Μαζί με το αδελφό του κ τα τόσα άλλα τουρκικά ποστάλια που μας επισκέπτονταν κάποτε, αποτελούν πιά ξεθωριασμένες αναμνήσεις γιά όλους εμάς που τα προλάβαμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Προσωπικά δεν το πέτυχα ποτέ στο λιμάνι, ίσως είχε σταματήσει να πιάνει πρωτού "κωλήσω το μικρόβιο"  :Distrust: 

Να συνεισφέρω στο θέμα με μια φωτογραφία του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου που δείχνει το ISTANBUL. Με γραμμές χαρακτηριστικές των αμερικάνικων πλοίων του μεσοπολέμου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1932 στο Newport News ως COLOMBIA για την Colombian Mail SS Co, το 1938 μετονομάστηκε MEXICO για την New York & Cuba Mail  						SS Co και το 1947 το πήραν οι Τούρκοι μαζί με το αδελφάκι του το MONTEREY (πρ. ΗΑΙΤΙ) που μετονομάστηκε ADANA. To ΙSTANBUL διαλύθηκε το 1966 στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και ένα χρόνο μετά το ακολούθησε το αδελφάκι του. Για τούρκικα νωρίς φύγανε.

Image5.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ΑΚDENIZ στα τελευταία όπως εδώ,έκανε κρουαζιέρες. Αν θα προσέξεις λείπουν τα συρματόσχοινα από τις μπίγες. Από τα αμερικάνικα του μεσοπολέμου που λες σε παρόμοιο στυλ ήταν το ΑΝΚΑRA το οποίο πρόλαβα. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι τον καραβολάτρη πατέρα μου να μου εξηγεί "Αυτό μεταφέρει περιηγητές" κάτι που σαν πιτσιρικάς ηχούσε περίεργα στα αυτιά μου.

----------


## a.molos

Γύρω στα 1991-1992 στο δίαυλο του Ρίου -Αντιρίου, τουρκικό ferry με κατευθυνση λιμένα της Ιταλίας.Δυσδιάκριτο το  όνομα λόγω της απόστασης αλλά και της λήψης της φωτογραφίας απο λεωφορείο εν κινήσει.Διακρίνονται οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες του πλοίου και πιθανολογώ ότι είναι τουρκικής κατασκευής. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες  ευπρόσδεκτες !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γύρω στα 1991-1992 στο δίαυλο του Ρίου -Αντιρίου, τουρκικό ferry με κατευθυνση λιμένα της Ιταλίας.Δυσδιάκριτο το  όνομα λόγω της απόστασης αλλά και της λήψης της φωτογραφίας απο λεωφορείο εν κινήσει.Διακρίνονται οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες του πλοίου και πιθανολογώ ότι είναι τουρκικής κατασκευής. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες  ευπρόσδεκτες !


_ Ειναι ενα εκ των  Truva ,  Istanbul
_

http://web.itu.edu.tr/~bilgili/Ships...ruva/truva.htm

----------


## a.molos

> Ειναι το Truva
> 
> 
> http://web.itu.edu.tr/~bilgili/Ships...ruva/truva.htm


 Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο ερώτημα, αλλά δοθείσης αφορμής απο την παραπομπή και με zoomμάρισμα της φωτογραφίας, η γραμματοσειρά του ονόματος δείχνει μάλλον το αδελφό πλοίο ISTANBUL.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, γιατί δεν ευρισκα κάτι σχετικό με το πλοίο απο διάφορες αναζητήσεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο ερώτημα, αλλά δοθείσης αφορμής απο την παραπομπή και με zoomμάρισμα της φωτογραφίας, η γραμματοσειρά του ονόματος δείχνει μάλλον το αδελφό πλοίο ISTANBUL.
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, γιατί δεν ευρισκα κάτι σχετικό με το πλοίο απο διάφορες αναζητήσεις.


 _Και οπως αναφερει  και  ο  Σουηδος το Istanbul  εκανε στην    γραμμη  Τουρκιας  - Ιταλιας

_http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/istanbul_1973.htm

----------


## despo

Στην Ακτή Μιαούλη 17/19-μέγαρο ΤΑΝΠΥ, υπήρχε ένα 'χρυσωρυχείο' απο φωτογραφίες πλοίων (εκει ηταν και η εταιρεία του Π. Νομικού). Εκει ηταν και ο τότε αντιπρόσωπος της εταιρείας αυτής με το όνομα Olivier. Ο φίλος ΤSS Apollon, ο οποίος πάντα συνδράμει στο να ανεβαίνουν οι φωτογραφίες, ξέρει καλά !
Εδω οι φωτογραφίες/καρτ ποσταλ απο
akdeniz 001a (1).jpgakdeniz 001b.jpg
Το ιστορικό Akdeniz που μαθαινουμε οτι υπάρχει ακόμα στις μέρες μας.
yesilada 001.jpg
Το Yesilada που ναυπηγήθηκε στη Δανία και  διαλύθηκε το 2001.
truva 001a.jpg
Το Truva το οποιο ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γαλλία και διαλύθηκε το 2002.
ankara2 001.jpg
Και τελος το Ankara, για το οποίο δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία.
Αξίζει να πούμε οτι οπως αναφέρει το Fakta, τα πλοία αυτά δεν άλλαξαν ποτέ πλοιοκτήτη απο τη στιγμή που ηταν ιδιοκτησίας Turkish Maritime lines.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ΑΝΚΑRA (1927/6178grt) ήταν ένα από τα αμερικάνικα ποστάλια που είχαν πάρει οι Τούρκοι αμέσως μετά τον πόλεμο.Κάποια χρόνια έκανε κρουαζιέρες γιά την Swan Hellenic.Tέλη '60-αρχές '70 θυμάμαι που έπιανε Πειραιά κ εντύπωση μου έκανε τότε που έλεγαν ότι "μεταφέρει περιηγητάς".
Διαλύθηκε στο Αλιάγα το 1981.
Σε κρατικές εταιρείες όπως οι TML τα καράβια σπάνια πήγαιναν μετά σε άλλο πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε δει και δράση στον Β' Π.Π. ως νοσοκομειακό πλοίο (σχετικά εδώ) και μεταπολεμικά έμεινε παροπλισμένο μέχρι που το πήραν οι Τούρκοι το 1948. Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του υπάρχει εδώ, όπου βλέπουμε οτι είχε κρατήσει τα φιλιστρίνια τύπου "αμερικάνικου ναυτικού" στη γέφυρα ως το τέλος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του υπάρχει εδώ, όπου βλέπουμε οτι είχε κρατήσει τα φιλιστρίνια τύπου "αμερικάνικου ναυτικού" στη γέφυρα ως το τέλος.


Αυτά τα φινιστρίνια στην γέφυρα έμπαιναν κ σε εμπορικά.Βασικά μέχρι τον πόλεμο κ λιγότερο στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.
Οι αμερικάνικες γέφυρες (τιμονιέρες) μου άρεσαν είτε έτσι, είτε με τα ορθογώνια παράθυρα αλλά με το γείσο από πάνω.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια κοντινή πόζα του ANKARA στον Πειραιά το 1966

ankara 1966 - wekop digit.wdr.de.jpg
πηγή wecop @ digit.wdr.de

----------

